# ein BOOT für die Ostsee



## Belex (23. November 2004)

moin moin,
ich bin bei Booten ein echter Neuling.Im Frühjahr möchte ich meinen Sportboot-Schein machen und dann natürlich auch ein Boot kaufen.
Gibt es evtl. bestimmte Bootstypen/Klassen mit denen man sich auf die Ostsee trauen kann?Es sollte auch leicht zu Slippen sein ich sag mal so bis 5m.
Für tipp`s währe ich sehr dankbar.



GRuß Alex.


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Hallo Belex, erst mal herzlich Willkommen im Board !

Oh da hast Du ein sehr umfangreiches Thema angesprochen.

Willst Du denn mit dem Boot ausschließlich Angeln, oder auch mal Deine familxy mitnehmen ?
Ein offenes Boot, eine Centerkonsole oder aber mit Kajüte ?
Ein Gleiter oder aber vielleicht ein Verdränger ?
Mit AB Motor oder Innenborder ?

Seetüchtige Boote für die Ostsee gibt es genug - ist aber auch letztendlich eine Frage des Geldes.


----------



## Deep Sea (24. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Moin Belex,

was hälst Du denn davon? 

Größe: 4,85x2,10m, leicht zu fahren, sehr kippstabil. #6 


Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Boot und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Belex (24. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht genau was es für ein Boot sein soll.Überwiegend soll es zum angeln sein,vieleicht ein offenes mit so einer Art caprioverdeck oder halber Kajüte.
Aber jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden,was ist ein Verdränger?


----------



## Werderfischer (24. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Hallo Belex , ich hatte damals auch so viele Fragen über Boot´stypen ich suchte ein Boot wo ich im heimischen Gewässer fahren kann ( Bad Zwischenahner Meer ), und was auch tauglich ist für die Müritz oder sogar die Ostsee und jeder Bootsbesitzer glaubt natürlich das sein Boot am besten ist aber es haben ja nicht alle die gleichen Anforderungen . Bis mir der Gedanke kam zu Boot´smessen zu fahren um mir überhaupt erst einmal ein Bild zu machen was alles möglich ist . Ein Tip vom meiner seite : Wenn du anfänger bist , und das Boot als Angelboot nutzen möchtest dann würde ich dir auf jeden fall zu einem Verdränger raten , es liegt besser im Wasser und läßt sich besser ( einfacher ) Manövrieren . Gleiter das sind Boote die zuerst mit dem Bug aus dem Wasser kommen und sich bei einer ( je nach Boot´styp ) bestimmten Geschwindigkeit wieder in die Waagerechte Position legen und sich ein Luftpolster zwischen Rumpf und Wasseroberfläche bildet , so das bei hoher Geschwindigkeit eben nur ein Teil vom Heck und die Motorschraube sich im Wasser befinden . Auch wenn viele von ihren Booten behaupten es wären Gleiter so stimmt dieses meistens nicht , denn nicht die Motorisierung ( PS ) ist entscheident dafür ob ein Boot in Gleitfahrt kommt sondern die Rumpfbauart ist entscheident . In der Regel sind es die Boote der DLRG oder Feuerwehr . Aber vieleicht ist bei dir in der nähe auch ein Boot´shafen , dort wird man dir bestimmt auch gute Ratschläge geben können . Aber denke dran , jeder glaubt SEIN Boot ist das Beste . Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen . Petri heil und immer eine Handbreite Wasser unterm Kiehl . Gruß Werderfischer   www.fvbz.de


----------



## Haiopai (24. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Zum Thema Verdränder. Damit es noch mal ganz deutlich wird.
Versuch doch mal ein Ei zum gleiten zu bringen. Wenn du es ganz schnell anschiebst wirst du eine Gewisse Menge Wasser vor dem Ei her schieben... und wenn du es dann mit aller Kraft ganz, ganz, ganz schnell anschiebst wird das Ei zwar schneller durchs Wasser bewegt, aber schiebt auch noch mehr Wasser vor sich her. Das Ei wird sich nicht auf die Wasseroberfläche setzen und gleiten.(Es ist ein Verdänger) Es sei denn du verpasst dem Ei eine Abrisskannte. Dazu müßte man das Hinterteil des Ei so modifizieren das es am Ende Flach ausläuft und eine Kante hat , ausserdem sollte man die Seiten des Ei so modifizieren das es mehr Auftrieb bekommt, hierzu müßte man Leisten in richtiger Anordnung unter das Ei kleben .... Kurz man sollte einen Tisch umgedreht unter das Ei nagel und um die 30° anstellen, dann würde es gleiten. Es gibt übrigens auch Halbgleiter, das ist dann sowas wie halbschwanger. Guck dir doch mal VolksYachten an die sind halbschwanger.


----------



## Werderfischer (24. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Ja ne ist klar ... also wenn mann einen Tisch unters Ei nagelt dann gleitet es nicht mehr , ich denke eher dann sinkt es . Aber trotzdem gut beschrieben !


----------



## Belex (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Haha,danke danke sehr gut beschrieben.Ich glaube hier in Hamburg gibt es auch eine Messe "Hanse-Boot" na und Häfen noch und nöcher da werde ich mich mal umsehen.Ich werde schon was finden und außerdem muß ich jetzt erst mal den schein machen


----------



## prinzi-butt (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

@werderfischer
hallo hölli, willkommen im board.
und immer dran denken, je mehr du hier aktiv bist, je weniger kommst du zum angeln.
gruss


----------



## prinzi-butt (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

moin,
klar musst du erst den führerschein machen, zu dem ich dir jetzt schon viel erfolg wünsche. wenns geht, mach gleich buten und binnen, dann kannste überall rumdüsen.
ich selbst fahr ein crescent 465. ein offenes boot mit faltpersenning. 
das boot ist ca. 250 kg schwer, bis 30 ps motorisierbar.
ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann es wirklich empfehlen
gruss


----------



## Lotte (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

moin-moin,

 @ belex: die frage, die du gestellt hast ist wirklich eine glaubensfrage!!! jeder hat dazu eine andere antwort!!! gleiter oder verdränger; kajüte oder offen; gfk oder schlauchboot; usw..... !!! es kommt wirklich darauf an, was dir selbst am liebsten ist!!! ich persönlich finde ein kajütboot einfach klasse!!! man kann die angelsachen zum teil im boot lassen und man kann sich bei schlechtem wetter mal etwas aufwärmen!!! wenn du allerdings mit mehreren personen fahren willst haste mit nem 5m kajütboot schon schneller platzprobleme!!! eine bootsmesse zu besuchen ist mit sicherheit ein guter gedanke!!! erstens bekommste den vollen überblick über diese riesige palette und 2. bekommste in der regel auch einen besseren preis!!!! wünsche dir viel erfolg und alles gite für die prüfungen!!!

 @ werderfischer: herzlich willkommen hier im board!!!! hat ja nun endlich geklappt bei dir!!! wünsche dir viel spaß hier!!!! aber achtung: höchste suchtgefahr!!!!


----------



## buddha (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab da auch mal ne Frage. Kann ich mir, ohne Führerschein, z.B. ein Alu-Boot mit 5 PS AB-Motor oder 4 PS elek.-Motor kaufen und es evtl. am Rursee, oder einem anderen größeren Stausee fahren resp. einen Stellplatz mieten???
Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe!!


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab da auch mal ne Frage. Kann ich mir, ohne Führerschein, z.B. ein Alu-Boot mit 5 PS AB-Motor oder 4 PS elek.-Motor kaufen und es evtl. am Rursee, oder einem anderen größeren Stausee fahren resp. einen Stellplatz mieten???
> Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe!!


 klar kannst du das !!!!
 Bis 5 PS ist halt führerscheinfrei !
 Ist halt die Frage ob auf den Seen Außenborder erlaubt sind (meistens nicht denke ich) und Liegepläztze bekommst du garantiert wohl auch je nach Angebot und Preis ....
 Ich hab mir extra ein kleines Boot gekauft mit dem ich sehr mobil bin, es wegen des geringen Gewichts gut überall ins Wasser bekommen und wenn AB nicht erlaubt ist, läßt es sich leicht rudern.
 Nachteil ist natürlich wieder das es zu klein für die Ostsee ist :c
 Aber nächstes Jahr soll ich den Bootsschein endlich mal machen und dann vielleicht mal vergrößern .....


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

ich hätte da ja schon (wieder mal) *eins* im Auge .....  |bla:
 muß aber auch meinen Bootsführerschein erst machen und dann noch etwas Kleingeld sammeln ......  :c


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

HD4ever
Ein sehr gepflegtes und preiswertes Boot, was du da eingestellt hast. Leider sind das
aber eher Touren- als Anglerboote. Das Ding hat in der Plicht rundherum Backskisten, soweit ich weiß. Wenn mich bei einem Angelboot etwas stört, ist das zu geringes Freibord, mangelnde Seegängigkeit und dann solche Kisten.
Aber du wolltest ja auch nicht wirklich kaufen.


----------



## HD4ever (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

na ja - wenn ich die Kohle hätte ......
 das sind doch zumindest gute Rauwasserboote denke ich ?!?
 Klar, viel Platz ist da hinten nicht drauf - aber zu zweit könnte man damit bestimmt noch gut loslegen....
 aber mal sehen, nä. Jahr wirds wohl eh noch nix mit soner Anschaffung..... #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Irgendwann schlägst du sicher zu, Jörg!
Aber was man unter Rauwasserbooten verstehen will, ist so eine Sache. Manche meinen damit ein Boot, wo man bei Wind 4 noch ohne Probleme rausfahren kann. Manche meinen ein Boot, das man bei 4 bis 5 noch in Gleitfahrt gegen die Welle fahren kann.
Was mich an dem Boot hier stört ist, das du nur auf den Knien an die Reling kommst. Diese Boote sind gefährlich, weil es dazu verführt, sich im stehen rüberzulehnen, wenn
ein interessanter Fisch kommt. Wenn das dann 2 machen, kann es schnell zu Problemen
kommen-allen Absprachen zum Trotz!
Ich hoffe, du mußt nicht mehr zu lange auf deinen schwimmenden Untersatz warten.


----------



## Werderfischer (26. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> na ja - wenn ich die Kohle hätte ......
> das sind doch zumindest gute Rauwasserboote denke ich ?!?
> Klar, viel Platz ist da hinten nicht drauf - aber zu zweit könnte man damit bestimmt noch gut loslegen....
> aber mal sehen, nä. Jahr wirds wohl eh noch nix mit soner Anschaffung..... #d



@HD4ever , wenn du dich speziell für diesen Bootstyp Interesierst dann kannst du gerne mal im Sommer zum Angeln nach Bad Zwischenahn kommen , denn ich fahre exakt diesen Bootstyp und nehme dich gerne mal mit damit du eines besseren belehrt wirst . So ein Quatsch man kann nur auf Knien an die Reling gehen , wenn ich meine Reusen stelle dann STEHE ich auf der Reling ohne das daß Boot Probleme macht . Aber trotzdem erst einmal viel Glück bei deinem Führerschein . Gruß Holger


----------



## HD4ever (26. November 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

danke für das Angebot ! #6
 schauen wir mal .....  
 Beim Thema Boote scheiden sich natürlich immer die Geister, je nach Vorlieben .... hab eigendlich keine bestimmte Marke im Auge, aber ein ähnliches mit kleiner Kajüte, welches sich noch dazu leicht trailern läßt und wo man mal  so halbwegs ein Wochenende drauf verbringen könnte wäre schon nicht so schlecht .....
 Aber erst mal neues Moped kaufen und dann endlich mal den Schein machen !!!


----------



## Nordangler (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Also ich kann immer wieder ein schönes Aluboot empfehlen.
Ich habe selbst eins, 4,20 Meter lang. Das schöne daran ist, das ich es ohne Probleme überall zu Wasser kriege. Leer wiegt es um die 70 kg. Also optimal für Angler die auch mal allein rauswollen.

Sven


----------



## Troll-DK (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*

Hallo,

schau doch mal auf meine *private* website www.boot-zu-verkaufen.de 
Vielleicht interessierts Dich.
Gruss,
Troll-DK


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab da auch mal ne Frage. Kann ich mir, ohne Führerschein, z.B. ein Alu-Boot mit 5 PS AB-Motor oder 4 PS elek.-Motor kaufen und es evtl. am Rursee, oder einem anderen größeren Stausee fahren resp. einen Stellplatz mieten???
> Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe!!


Hallo,
wie schon gesagt wurde sind bis 5 PS (an der Schraube) führerscheinfrei jedoch muß das Boot ab 3 PS angemeldet werden (Wasserschiffahrtsamt). Es bekommt dann eine Nummer die du am Boot anbringen mußt. Bis 3 PS brauchst du das Boot nicht anmelden sondern mußt die Motornummer von innen am Boot anbringen (keine Ahnung warum aber so ist es). Hier in Berlin (und rund um Potsdam) wurde ich bestimmt schon 10 mal innerhlab von 2 Jahren angehalten und die Papiere wurden kontrolliert. Als ich mir dann einen neuen 5 PS-Motor zugelgt habe mußte ich auch gleich neue Papiere beantragen da der Motor mit eingtragen wird (was ich nicht wußte und 20 Euro Strafe zahlen mußte).
Also, nur 5 PS Motor dran und los geht's... Iss nicht!!!

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ein BOOT für die Ostsee*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte da ja schon (wieder mal) *eins* im Auge ..... |bla:
> muß aber auch meinen Bootsführerschein erst machen und dann noch etwas Kleingeld sammeln ...... :c


guckst du jetzt hier und 300 Euro gespart )

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48330&item=4512709302&rd=1


----------

